# Lexus 460LS and Samsung SGH-G800



## drackk (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello.
I have Lexus 460LS and samsung phone i connect it with bluetooth and it works great but i cant trasform numbers from the phone to the car phonebook when i press Transform Data on the phone it writes disconnected.
Can anyone help me?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Sounds like you need a compatible software application..... You may call the Lexus dealer, pick his brain.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

reset your computer, disconnect the negative on the battery for 10 minutes or so, then try to sync your phone and transfer number. What is the storage capacity on the car?


----------

